# Let's see some Gerbils!



## spud's_mum (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone on here own gerbils?

I have one named cheddar.
He is 2.5 years old.
He used to have a brother named cheese but he passed unexpectedly last year.

Cheddar loves chocolate drops, Cheerios and exploring outside of his cage 








Any ideas on the colour type he is?
I originally thought dove but I think he's too light for that (?)


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh and just in case u want to help with his colour, here's his tail.
As u can see, it's quite dark compared to his body.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 1, 2015)

Just looked it up.
I think he's a polar fox or colourpoint grey agouti (?)


----------



## 4jean (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheddar is VERY cute! I'm sorry about cheese.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 1, 2015)

4jean said:


> Cheddar is VERY cute! I'm sorry about cheese.


Thanks, it was a shock when cheese passed, totally unexpected.

Cheddar is definitely special though, the minute I open his cage he's straight out and climbing on me.
Even the vet said he's the friendliest gerbil he's ever met and didn't attempt to bite him at all even after 2 needles were stuck on him.


----------



## WithLisa (Nov 1, 2015)

Gerbils were my first "own" pets more than 20 years ago, they were very cute but rather shy.
Cheddars colour is beautiful.  But you really should get him a new partner, they are extremely social animals and should never be kept alone. 



spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar loves chocolate drops


I guess you already know, but be careful he doesn't get any real chocolate, it's is a very dangerous neurotoxin.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 1, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Gerbils were my first "own" pets more than 20 years ago, they were very cute but rather shy.
> Cheddars colour is beautiful.  But you really should get him a new partner, they are extremely social animals and should never be kept alone.
> 
> 
> I guess you already know, but be careful he doesn't get any real chocolate, it's is a very dangerous neurotoxin.


I did look into getting another but I know it's dangerous introducing. 
Cheddar is doing fine alone. Another reason I didn't get another is that I'll get stuck with an endless chain of gerbils!
One dies, get another and so on.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 2, 2015)

Awww...I didn't know you had a "Cheese" too! Sweet little Cheddar! He's adorable


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 2, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Awww...I didn't know you had a "Cheese" too! Sweet little Cheddar! He's adorable


Yeah, here is an old pic of my beautiful little cheese. (Sorry for horrible quality, it's a picture of a picture)


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, he is *adorable*.  Take good care of him.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Nov 3, 2015)

Urgent help needed with nearly 2 year old male gerbil. Homer has developed another head tilt, this time more severe. Seems very perky and is eating but struggles to move, very lopsided and unbalanced. I think he's had a stroke - please help me, what do I do? My gerbils mean the world to me. Other two boys unaffected.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 3, 2015)

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Urgent help needed with nearly 2 year old male gerbil. Homer has developed another head tilt, this time more severe. Seems very perky and is eating but struggles to move, very lopsided and unbalanced. I think he's had a stroke - please help me, what do I do? My gerbils mean the world to me. Other two boys unaffected.


Sorry, I've never heard of this!
My friends rat had an ear infection and had a head tilt. I'd get him to a vet if I were you. 

Keep us updated, hope he's ok!


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 3, 2015)

Little cheddar has a little mark still from his injections. No idea if it will ever go or not but oh well, at least he seems ok now 






Sorry for horrible quality pictures.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 3, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Little cheddar has a little mark still from his injections. No idea if it will ever go or not but oh well, at least he seems ok now
> View attachment 154503
> 
> View attachment 154504
> ...



They're not horrible pics. He's looking good. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> They're not horrible pics. He's looking good. Or am I mistaken?


It's just the bad quality that makes them look bad


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Nov 4, 2015)

Homer had a head-tilt a while ago, which turned out to be an inner ear infection, and he was very weak then. He's still moving about quite energetically this time, but one side of his body has gone lax and he can't walk well. He sort of slides. I'm almost positive it was a stroke this time, and Baytril can't fix that.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Nov 4, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks, it was a shock when cheese passed, totally unexpected.
> 
> Cheddar is definitely special though, the minute I open his cage he's straight out and climbing on me.
> Even the vet said he's the friendliest gerbil he's ever met and didn't attempt to bite him at all even after 2 needles were stuck on him.




What was wrong with Cheddar?


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 4, 2015)

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> What was wrong with Cheddar?


He had a lump on his scent gland. 
Still not sure what it was.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Nov 5, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> He had a lump on his scent gland.
> Still not sure what it was.




Very likely a scent gland infection or tumour. Males are very prone to them. One of my older males actually had an infected tumour, and his brother caught the infection. Jet and Jasper both recovered from the infection, but Jet succumbed to the tumour after a few days. Very sad. 

It was most likely an infection if it cleared up on its own. I wish him good health from here on in.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh, and Cheddar looks like a c.p grey agouti to me. Homer's a polar fox and he's slightly lighter. ☺ Beautiful colours.


----------



## kaden.Davis_ (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey guys I'm a gerbil fan and have two. I'm thinking about getting them some things for Christmas and was wondering if they can have driftwood?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 10, 2015)

kaden.Davis_ said:


> Hey guys I'm a gerbil fan and have two. I'm thinking about getting them some things for Christmas and was wondering if they can have driftwood?


I remember long, long ago, when the Universe was less than half its present size, i kept gerbils and put driftwood in with no problems.
However, The Gerbil Forum does not recommend driftwood found on the beach due to bad water and beasties living in crevices, but says pet shop bought driftwood is fine.
Oh, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise forum, Kaden.


----------



## kaden.Davis_ (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

